# ATI M6 trouble

## Rafet

I have a ATI mobility radeon M6 LY, running on a Compaq Presario 1723EA. I still can't get DRI to work, been working on it for two days  :Sad: 

glxgears gives me about 500fps, so acceleration is ok. But the thing is, the computer dies when I toggle between x and console (only happens when dri is enabled).

I have tried the latest modules from dri.sourceforge.net and tried the gatos drivers. So to sum it up so far..dri accelration works but it kills the computer when switching from console to X.

I am using 2.4.18 with agpgart and drm compiled as modules.

I have set AGPMode 4 in my X config and I load radeon instead of ati.

So does anyone have an idea? I don't know what else to try.

----------

## chadh

Well, first I'll say that I have a Dell Latitude C610 with the same card, and everything works fine as far as I can tell.  I have DRM and AGPgart compiled into the kernel, though, and I use ati in my XF86config.

I was not aware of a radeon driver in X.  Is that a gatos thing?

----------

## wulvyrn

i have the same problem with rh7.3 on my laptop.

don't know what to tell you, but it might not be fun figuring this out.

----------

## rgzoso

I had this issue with redhat 7.3 and I installed the gatos drivers and it worked fine.  I saw that there is an ebuld for gatos but I have not tried it yet.  I would assume that this will work.

----------

## fzylogic

everything (dri, acceleration, etc) works fine on my hp omnibook 6100 with the same card, but when using the gatos driver, the display gets corrupted when waking from sleep mode.  without it, XV doesn't work well (anything using it is always in the foreground).  go figure.

----------

## hanno

I have the same problem with the same card (M6 LY).

Didn't find a solution yet. I asked in #xfree and they said it's a known issue, but no solution yet  :Sad: 

----------

## dumdey

I have the same problem with SuSE 8.0 (at the moment).

Solution, maybe after my vacation?

Bye

----------

